# 1 inch belt sander



## Graybeard (Nov 10, 2018)

Looking at some 1 inch belt grinders to do some shaping on small bits of wood for jewelry. My wife has one from Harbor Freight but it's really flimsy, the table being essentially worthless. Couple that with the fact I'm a bull in a china closet, well you get the picture.
Looking online I found this:
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-x-30-in-belt-sander-60543.html


They seem to be the same machine.
Anyone particular 1 inch belt sander you like? I'm sure knife makers use them a lot.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes that is the Harbor Freight sander. I have it and have made many knives on it. It works


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 10, 2018)

For whatever reason a link to Amazon which has one that seems exactly like this for 72.94

They seem to be the same machine but a big difference in price.

Wonder why that link won't post?


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 10, 2018)

I bought the rikon one and like it


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 10, 2018)

They are the same sander David... And, if you watch the price on that one on Amazon long enough, you're subject to see about anything there. 

Somewhere around here there's a thread where Ripjack13 found that sander for some silly price, and we tracked it for several days, watching the price go up and down like a yo-yo. Couple guys ordered them, never received them, got their money back instead, and the company selling them faded off into the Chinese sunset. 

Don't have that one, but have looked it over at Harbor Freight several times. Seems to be a solid built little machine honestly, of all the small sanders they have there, I'd put that one at the top of the list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 11, 2018)

I'll have to take a look. The one my wife has is orange in color and obviously a different one. Sometimes I'll just google an item and while Amazon always comes up first there are others and often they're lower in price. I hate to shop this way but living in the country and getting older it's pretty convenient. I sure remember the good old days of a downtown and working at the local grocery store. Because of dietary issues many times my little local grocery store isn't big enough to carry the items I'm looking for. Rather than driving 120 mile to a store in the city it's easier to order it online and have it delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2018)

All of amazon web addresses need to have the https:// removed from the start, so that it will post correctly. It what amazon does. Who knows why.

Here's the topic on the sander for s & g's....
Link

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2018)

I went to HF today to get the $49.00 grinder and they brought the $84.00 one with the side disk sander on it to the checkout and said this is the one you want. I only paid $49 (well actually $39.00 ) for it with the 20% off coupon. Model 69033 here. Picked up a pack of 80 and a pack of 120 grit belts while I was there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 12, 2018)

FWIW, I have bought a ton of tools from HF.
They are what they are.
Sometimes you don't need the deluxe gold plated, diamond studded version of a tool 
if plain & simple gets the job done.

Don't get me wrong, I also have a full sized tool chest & many, many tool boxes full of name brand
nose bleed expensive tools too.
But if it's a tool I'm only going to use a few times, or I need a special tool to get a task done, I'll buy it
at HF & save myself a lot of money.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 12, 2018)

While doing some sanding with my old style Dremel diamond sanding machine I was having trouble with it. It kept coming apart, evidently the catch that holds the sandpaper in the machine was coming loose. I remembered I had gotten this tool for a small job some time ago: https://www.harborfreight.com/power...iable-speed-oscillating-multi-tool-63111.html
Sure enough it worked great and I found they have other grits available. I got no problem with HF and I regularly buy rubber gloves, pliers, spare open end wrenches etc from them.

After looking I see Dremel now has a multi tool as well. My old sander was just a sander. Glad to see they upgraded. How old is mine? Older than dirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

